# New and confused...



## poker player (Mar 16, 2010)

We are rebuilding our house and we have a room that is 14 x 14, and I am not sure if it is big enough and if so what type of equipment should we use. i appreciate any input 
Thanks


----------



## ARK (Mar 16, 2010)

what do you think of the Full-HD 1080P HDD Media Player ? It's fit for the AV amplifiers and HD projector.I received a picture from my friend, hope it can help u:sn:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Size is fine, but if you can avoid a square room, it will be better for acoustics. Can you go larger on one of the dimensions by a couple feet?


----------



## poker player (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes I can go a little longer, how much do you think I need. Thanks for your help


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

poker player said:


> Yes I can go a little longer, how much do you think I need. Thanks for your help


The longer the better....3ft more atleast.


----------



## poker player (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok I appreciate your insight, this is new for us and I just wnat to make sure it turns out nice


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Yea its fun and scary to start this all but worth it in the end. If you could go 6ft that would be great.


----------

